
STRML: Projects and Work - rileyt
http://strml.net/
======
STRML
What a shock to see this on here - it got crossposted to Reddit too and blew
up. So did my inbox. Thanks to all of you who had kind words about this
project, and thanks to Jake Albaugh
([http://jakealbaugh.com/](http://jakealbaugh.com/)) who inspired this.

~~~
ForFreedom
What does STRML stand for?

~~~
STRML
It's my initials, plus my the initials of both my grandparents' last names.
Plus, who doesn't like ML?

------
CatsoCatsoCatso
Once it's finished, if you scroll down to the bottom of the Markdown you'll
find the reverse side visible in reverse and upside-down.

~~~
laumars
That's not the reverse side, that's Unicode characters that look like upside
down ASCII. if you look at the bullet points and underlining, you can see it's
just asterisks and hyphens rather than dots and lines.

It does still look pretty cool though.

------
nvk
Samuel is a brilliant guy.

He helped us have the Coinkite co-sign API talk to Ledger hardware wallets in
just a few days. [https://github.com/BitMEX/btchip-signing-
tools](https://github.com/BitMEX/btchip-signing-tools)

------
throwaway43
Any Javascript wizards here who can shed light on how he managed to append CSS
to the page dynamically ?

~~~
hzhou321
Read the source:
[https://github.com/STRML/strml.net/blob/master/app.js](https://github.com/STRML/strml.net/blob/master/app.js)

------
outworlder
I never knew about -webkit-transition: all

That is the first time a resumé actually teaches me something! Right at the
very beginning no less.

My first reaction was to immediately apply it to an existing project just for
giggles.

------
allendoerfer
There seems to be a problem with the blog's certificate
([https://blog.strml.net/](https://blog.strml.net/)).

~~~
STRML
Thanks for the heads up - just a bad link. There's no SSL on the blog.

------
LondonProgram
This is excellent! Thanks for sharing.

------
thikonom
it would be cool to see this window effect when using splits on vim. Anyone
knows if there is a terminal plugin for that ?

------
methou
Super! Wonderful Project for teaching!

------
pgroth
Super cool

